# P.A. got a "new" taper



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

He finally got the "New" Columbia cleaned out and running proper. And it is NICE! So smooth running, cutting, filling. Barely any drag if any at all. He smoked me with it today!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Me









waiting for fr8 to catch up.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And I thought that you were Blue through and through. So does that mean that it is better than the Blue gun?

Ignore this PA, I just realized that you have nearly every gun other than the Blue one. Maybe you should give it a go next.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> He finally got the "New" Columbia cleaned out and running proper. And it is NICE! So smooth running, cutting, filling. Barely any drag if any at all. He smoked me with it today!


Finally got the "NEW!!!!!!" Columbia cleaned out and running right

Your scaring me:blink:

I got about 80% of my money down on a new Columbia zook, it's been taking for ever to get money down on it. Every time you think you have money to put down on it, something else pops up. Like today, 600 Bucks in Van repairs, and it's also my greedy daughters birthday:furious:

Guess I could out right buy the zook out this week if I wanted to, but I think I'm waiting for my TT zook to break down. Once that happens, I know I will be too lazy to fix the TT zook, so I will hammer the money down on the new Columbia zook. But I don't want to be fixing a new zook right out of the box,,,,, What was wrong with it:blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Wasn't new, lol.that's why it was in "". It's new to P.A. hardly used, previous owner left it sit upside down in a bucket of water for a year. Steel parts rusted and then the iron seemed to electro plate itself onto the aluminum parts. Made it very stiff.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2 buck, unless you happen to get a lemon. I think you will forget about your TT and fall in love again


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Finally got the "NEW!!!!!!" Columbia cleaned out and running right
> 
> Your scaring me:blink:
> 
> ...


an extra $50 could get ya the Hardened Columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Finally got the "NEW!!!!!!" Columbia cleaned out and running right
> 
> Your scaring me:blink:
> 
> ...


I always say,,,, "Never raise nothin' you can't eat."
My Columbia is a used '07 model that wasn't taken care of. It just needed a REAL GOOD cleaning. If I'd be buying new, the hardened taper is the one for me. Do yourself a favor and lay that cabbage down. Forget your used up TT. Go columbia. It's unbelievable how smooth they operate. Even the old one I sent to mudslingr ran like a raped ape. It'll take me a bit to get used to how fast they can run. You gotta get one in your hands to understand what I mean.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> an extra $50 could get ya the Hardened Columbia


I can't get the harden









Well dam, this is going to get embarrassing....but it's when I met Aaron from Columbia last year(it's been a whole year now) 

The first thing Aaron did was shake my hand then he stuck a brand new Bazooka in my other hand. The temptation was too great, I had to buy it









I asked about the hardened, but if I remember right, I think walltools???? or marshalltown has the exclusive rights to the Hardened series. Aaron was there to deal business with my supply house, so I had to deal with my supply house.

So call me old fashioned or what ever, I believe in doing business with my local supply house. Keeps them in business. Plus I can do the lay away plan with my supply house. Dealing with someone else, I would half to come up with all the money at once. Which would be a lot, since Aaron stuffed a ten inch fat boy box in my other hand once he stopped shaking it...... he's sneaky:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I can't get the harden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaron is top of the line,,,,no doubt!!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

This is "new" to me. You wouldn't know any different when you run it.
It looks like this but I still think fr8 would swap his "like new" DM for it.:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Years ago I got a used tape tech that was kept in water with a high iron content, looked pretty much like your Columbia head does. The aluminum had barnacles growing, and all the stainless was covered in a thin rough film. After scraping what I could the rest eventually wore off lol.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is "new" to me. You wouldn't know any different when you run it.
> It looks like this but I still think fr8 would swap his "like new" DM for it.:yes:


do not store autotapers in caves


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

R.I.P. 
















Good bye Sweet Heart


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Got me a new sexxy Bitch









Going to make sweet love to her tomorrow in a basement









Then on Saturday I get to test her out in a house, will run her hard, just like a kiwi does to his sheep









Then by Monday, I should be able to tell if all this talk about Columbia tools is true


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bazooka-joe said:


> do not store autotapers in caves


post #5


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Have fun with her 2buck!! You well deserve a new zook!!!!!:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WChTqYlDjtI


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhGuhfBk5xk


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

OK:furious:

I'm at home for lunch right now, since my little basement job is in town. I got everything pre-filled, mud mixed, and have my new little lady all oiled up,,,,but well I was putting the lube to her, I thought I would try the so called "grenade pin" thingy. My supply house guy was telling me one problem with the quick release crash plates is, the more you use them, the more pron it becomes to affect the gasket seal. So I wanted to get some lube on it right away.

But I couldn't pull the damn thing out:blink:

I hooked a screw driver through the metal ring that hooks through the pin, but I felt as though something was going to break when I started to apply pressure to it

So my question is, are they a bitch to pull out, or should it be fairly easy to pull out, since I'm dumb with the mechanical stuff. I don't want to yank on it, then find out that maybe it's not even the quick release grenade pin:blink:

Back off to work, so me and the new little lady can get all dirty together.

I shall be expecting answers when I get home


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Columbia 2buck and the pin should come out fairly easy ..... Also don't worry to much about the seal mines been fine and I wash my zook after every use 

Push down on the plate and pull the pin out I will have to take pics for you where to watch out for cause the screw catches


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Well today was the first day using my bazooka after it took a "fall" of a six foot baker scaffold and I'm happy to say it worked great!! Thank god because if it hasn't I might have thrown a wall-eyed fit!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> I have a Columbia 2buck and the pin should come out fairly easy ..... Also don't worry to much about the seal mines been fine and I wash my zook after every use
> 
> Push down on the plate and pull the pin out I will have to take pics for you where to watch out for cause the screw catches


Oh:blink:, push in on the crash plate at the same time, I didn't try that.

And the first time you used your Columbia Zook, did it do the same thing showing in my pic









I'm pissed:furious:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmm...what was it someone told me to do when I bought a new tool and it leaked??????


Oh Yeah....Send that back and tell them to give you a new one and a new box handle too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Mmmmmmm...what was it someone told me to do when I bought a new tool and it leaked??????
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah....Send that back and tell them to give you a new one and a new box handle too!!!:thumbup:


Nah,,,,,, I don't really need a new box handle.

Just half to think of a different tool I can bitch for........


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh:blink:, push in on the crash plate at the same time, I didn't try that.
> 
> And the first time you used your Columbia Zook, did it do the same thing showing in my pic
> 
> I'm pissed:furious:


Yeah it did the same thing but it was minor so I didn't mind it..... Reason why i believe is the plate comes off so the seal isn't as tight as the older Columbia zook without the grenade pin....but like I said it was minor I was just happy to have a Columbia for all my first auto tools


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Yeah it did the same thing but it was minor so I didn't mind it..... Reason why i believe is the plate comes off so the seal isn't as tight as the older Columbia zook without the grenade pin....but like I said it was minor I was just happy to have a Columbia for all my first auto tools


A leaky taper leads to a filthy taper:furious:............ but

There is a reason why I made her maiden run in a basement. There were a lot of things I liked with it, one minor thing I didn't like, and I spent a lot of time getting the adjustable brake set just right. But I will reserve my final judgement when I tape out a full house.

My guess is the crash plate did not get set back in just right. Could also be the reason why the grenade pin is not coming out easy. So that will be tweak number one tomorrow:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So. Whats her name?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> So. Whats her name?


Northern Wall Shagger


----------

